# ΑΜΚΑ



## Alexandra (May 17, 2009)

Πάρτε κι ένα λινκ για να μάθετε τον ΑΜΚΑ σας, να σας βρίσκεται.

http://www.amka.gr/AMKAGR/


----------



## Dido (May 17, 2009)

Ο ΑΜΚΑ εμφανίζεται επίσης στις αποδείξεις πληρωμής του ΟΑΕΕ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 17, 2009)

Και να συμπληρώσω κάτι: μάλλον κάποιος πρέπει να πληροφορήσει την Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων ότι είναι πανεύκολο να μπεις και να μάθεις τον ΑΜΚΑ κάποιου άλλου προσώπου, αρκεί να ξέρεις όνομα, επώνυμο, ονόματα γονιών και ημερομηνία γέννησης. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις ζητάει και ΑΦΜ για να σου βγάλει τον ΑΜΚΑ, αλλά όχι πάντα.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Φα φα φα, σιγά τον πολυέλαιο! Μπαίνεις πρώτα εδώ: http://www.asep.gr/asep/site/home/Tabs/Diagonismi/graptoi/ASEP/id-357.csp, κατεβάζεις τα ζιπάκια με τους Οριστικούς Πίνακες Υποψηφίων, οπότε ξέρεις ονοματεπώνυμο, πατρώνυμο, μητρώνυμο και ημερομηνία γέννησης (και σκορ στο τεστ δεξιοτήτων του ΑΣΕΠ). Μετά παίρνεις και το ΑΜΚΑ από τη σελίδα που είπες και τον Εκλογικό Αριθμό από εδώ: http://www.ypes.gr/services/eea/eeagr/eea.htm. Τέλος υπάρχει τρόπος να βρεις και το ΑΦΜ κάποιου επισήμως (από το σάιτ του Υπ.Οικ.). Πιστεύω δεν χρειάζεται να πω άλλα.


----------



## SBE (May 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Φα φα φα, σιγά τον πολυέλαιο! Μπαίνεις πρώτα εδώ: http://www.asep.gr/asep/site/home/Tabs/Diagonismi/graptoi/ASEP/id-357.csp, κατεβάζεις τα ζιπάκια με τους Οριστικούς Πίνακες Υποψηφίων, οπότε ξέρεις ονοματεπώνυμο, πατρώνυμο, μητρώνυμο και ημερομηνία γέννησης (και σκορ στο τεστ δεξιοτήτων του ΑΣΕΠ). Μετά παίρνεις και το ΑΜΚΑ από τη σελίδα που είπες και τον Εκλογικό Αριθμό από εδώ: http://www.ypes.gr/services/eea/eeagr/eea.htm. Τέλος υπάρχει τρόπος να βρεις και το ΑΦΜ κάποιου επισήμως (από το σάιτ του Υπ.Οικ.). Πιστεύω δεν χρειάζεται να πω άλλα.



Πάω τώρα αμέσως να κάνω μερικές κομπίνες και πλαστογραφίες. 
Κατά τ'άλλα φταίει το ιντερνετ.


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Εμ, μου θέλατε ηλεδιακυβέρνηση — δεν σας έφτανε να 'χετε ηλιθιακυβέρνηση!


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 18, 2009)

SBE said:


> Πάω τώρα αμέσως να κάνω μερικές κομπίνες και πλαστογραφίες.
> Κατά τ'άλλα φταίει το ιντερνετ.


Μην μπεις ακόμη στον κόπο πλαστογραφίας. Μου ήρθε ταχυδρομικά η κάρτα κοινωνικής ασφάλισης μιας αλλοδαπής κυρίας - κανει μπαμ το ονοματεπώνυμο- γιατί δεν πρόσεξαν τον ταχυδρομικό κωδικό στη διεύθυνση αποστολής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2009)

Πάντως αυτή την ώρα η ιστοσελίδα αναζήτησης του AMKA (στο λινκ που έδωσε η Αλεξάνδρα) έχει κατέβει και του κάνουν λέει εργασίες συντήρησης. It will be back... soon, λέει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2009)

Και μια άλλη οπτική στην προβληματική του ΑΜΚΑ, «ένα εξαιρετικό και εμπεριστατωμένο κείμενο του Καθηγουμένου της Ιεράς Μονής Οσίου Γρηγορίου Αγίου Όρους που αναφέρεται στις νέες κάρτες ασφαλίσεως με τον ΑΜΚΑ»...

No comments...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2009)

Μάλιστα — μετά την εργαλειοποίηση, να τη και η αριθμοποίηση!

Και μια και το άρθρο αναφέρεται γι' άλλη μια φορά στην ιστορία με το κρυμμένο 666 στους γραμμοκώδικες (barcodes), μου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να ξεκαθαρίσω το πόσο τεράστια άγνοια και παρανόηση του τρόπου με τον οποίο κωδικοποιούνται οι γραμμοκώδικες κρύβεται σ' αυτόν τον ισχυρισμό. Χρησιμοποιώντας την επίσημη εφαρμογή (γεννήτρια γραμμοκωδικών) του οργανισμού GS1, έφτιαξα έναν ΕΑΝ-13 (το είδος των γραμμοκωδικών που χρησιμοποιείται σε όλα τα προϊόντα λιανικής στην Ελλάδα) που να περιέχει μόνο εξάρια:





Βλέπετε εσείς πουθενά να απεικονίζονται όλα τα εξάρια του κωδικού με ενιαίο τρόπο, αυτόν των τριών guard bars; (Η τεχνική επεξήγηση εδώ: http://www.av1611.org/666/barcode.html.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2009)

Αντιγράφω από το σάιτ του ΑΜΚΑ:

Ο ΑΜΚΑ (Αριθμός Μητρώου Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης) είναι ουσιαστικά η ταυτότητα εργασίας και ασφάλισης κάθε εργαζόμενου, συνταξιούχου και προστατευόμενου μέλους της οικογένειάς τους στη χώρα μας.


Πόσα ΑΜΚΑ έχει ένας εργαζόμενος; Ένα. 
Πόσα ΑΜΚΑ έχει ένας συνταξιούχος; Ένα.
Πόσα ΑΜΚΑ έχει ένας εργαζόμενος *που τυχαίνει να είναι και συνταξιούχος*; Duh! Δύο, προφανώς.
Επειδή ζούμε στη χώρα που έχει 10 εκατομμύρια κατοίκους και 15 εκατομμύρια ασφαλισμένους, τώρα ξέρετε το γιατί: Μου έστειλαν δύο διαφορετικά ΑΜΚΑ, ένα μέσω του Δημοσίου, από το οποίο έχω συνταξιοδοτηθεί, κι ένα μέσω ΟΑΕΕ, στον οποίο είμαι ασφαλισμένη παράλληλα με το Δημόσιο. Και νόμιζε η Φάνη (τρομάρα της) ότι με τον ΑΜΚΑ θα μετρήσει τους ασφαλισμένους; Αν το έχουν κάνει αυτό για όλους που είναι ασφαλισμένοι σε δύο φορείς, σώθηκαν! Αριθμός ταυτότητας ίδιος, ΑΦΜ ίδιο, αλλά γι' αυτούς είμαι δύο άτομα. Ωραία το οργάνωσε και το πραγματοποίησε η ΗΔΙΚΑ Α.Ε. που ασχολήθηκε μ' αυτό -- ή μήπως ο σκοπός ίδρυσής της ήταν να ξοδέψουμε μερικά εκατομμυριάκια και να βολέψουμε μερικά δικά μας παιδιά; 

Edit: Κανονικά πρέπει να γράφω Ο ΑΜΚΑ, αλλά μ' αρέσει καλύτερα ΤΟ ΑΜΚΑ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2009)

Μήπως έκαναν κάποιο λάθος και σου έστειλαν το δικό μου --επειδή όλο μου λένε «έχετε απογραφεί, όλα εντάξει» αλλά ΑΜΚΑ δεν μου βρίσκουν πουθενά...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2009)

Λογικό είναι. Αφού στο μέτρημα πρέπει να τους βγουν σωστοί οι ασφαλισμένοι, δηλαδή δεν μπορούν να τους βγάλουν περισσότερους από τον πληθυσμό της χώρας, εφόσον σε μερικούς έδωσαν από δύο, θα μείνουν και μερικοί χωρίς. Εντάξει, θα σου δώσω τον έναν που μου περισσεύει. Πειράζει που θα σε λένε Αλεξάνδρα, όμως;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2009)

Όσο το ερευνώ το θέμα, τόσο χειρότερο γίνεται. 
Στο σάιτ του ΑΜΚΑ, διαπιστώνουμε στα FAQ ότι ΞΕΡΟΥΝ πως έστειλαν δύο αριθμούς σε όποιους είναι ασφαλισμένοι σε δυο ταμεία. Ζητάνε να πας ο ίδιος στο ΚΕΠ ή στα γραφεία ΑΜΚΑ των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων για να δηλώσεις τη διπλοεγγραφή. Αφού, όμως, όλα τα ταμεία έχουν το ΑΦΜ όλων μας, γιατί δεν έγινε αυτή η σύγκριση για να διαπιστώσουν τουλάχιστον την πλειονότητα των διπλοεγγραφών και να τις διορθώσουν; Επειδή αυτή η εταιρεία του Δημοσίου δεν ιδρύθηκε για να δουλέψει σοβαρά, ιδρύθηκε για τους γνωστούς λόγους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Εντάξει, θα σου δώσω τον έναν που μου περισσεύει. Πειράζει που θα σε λένε Αλεξάνδρα, όμως;



Αν μου δώσεις τον αριθμό που θα εισπράττει τη σύνταξη, όχι... 

Έχει κι άλλα ωραία στις FAQ:
*Έχει οριστεί διαδικασία διαγραφής λόγω θανάτου;*
_Για το θέμα αυτό, θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείτε στο Τμήμα Μητρώου του ασφαλιστικού σας φορέα._
...ή ίσως στο ΚΕΠ Παραδείσου :)

Εντάξει μωρέ, το κατάλαβα, τους συγγενείς εννοεί --κι όσοι δεν έχουν συγγενείς, ε, θα μείνουν τα νούμερα όπως στους εκλογικούς καταλόγους. Καμιά πρόβλεψη για επικοινωνία με τα ληξιαρχεία ίσως; Μπα, δύσκολα πράγματα...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καμιά πρόβλεψη για επικοινωνία με τα ληξιαρχεία ίσως; Μπα, δύσκολα πράγματα...


Υπάρχει και πιο εύκολος τρόπος. Να επικοινωνούν συνέχεια με τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Δεν διαγράφουν τους ασφαλισμένους τα ταμεία μόλις πεθάνουν; Εδώ έχει τύχει να διαγράψουν _λόγω θανάτου_ και ζωντανούς. Αλλά είπαμε, η εταιρεία δεν έχει σκοπό να δουλέψει. Πήρε τους καταλόγους των ασφαλισμένων από όλα τα ταμεία και τους έδωσε αριθμούς. Αυτό ήταν όλο, ούτε επικοινωνίες ούτε αντιπαραβολές για διαγραφές διπλοεγγραφών και πεθαμένων.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 11, 2009)

Εγώ ευτυχώς, με διαδοχική (όχι παράλληλη) ασφάλιση σε τρία ταμεία, πήρα και από τα τρία κάρτα με τον ΑΜΚΑ μου να είναι ο ίδιος (αλλά έχω τρεις κάρτες :)).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2009)

Επιτέλους κατάλαβα γιατί δεν μου είχε έρθει κάρτα ΑΜΚΑ ενώ «είχα απογραφεί» στο οικείο γραφείο ΟΑΕΕ... Έπρεπε να πάω μόνος μου να κάνω (ξανά) αίτηση στο τοπικό γραφείο ΚΕΠ. Ευτυχώς που μου το υπέδειξε σε στιλ λοχία-εκπαιδευτή ο ΟΑΕΕ με τον τελευταίο του λογαριασμό: _«ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Από το 6ο δίμηνο δεν θα αποστέλλεται ταχυπληρωμή χωρίς ΑΜΚΑ και θα υπάρξουν επιβαρύνσεις.»_ Έψαξα λοιπόν και έμαθα...

Ευγενέστατα και ταχύτατα με εξυπηρέτησαν στο ΚΕΠ και μου έδωσαν τη σχετική βεβαίωση --χωρίς φυσικά να ρωτήσουν τον ΑΦΜ μου (έμεινε κενό το σχετικό κουτάκι) για να μπορούν να κάνουν τις όποιες διασταυρώσεις. Προφανώς, δεν τους το είχε πει κανείς να τον ρωτάνε. Αλλά είπαμε, η ηλεκτρονική διακυβέρνηση δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ευγενέστατα και ταχύτατα με εξυπηρέτησαν στο ΚΕΠ και μου έδωσαν τη σχετική βεβαίωση --χωρίς φυσικά να ρωτήσουν τον ΑΦΜ μου (έμεινε κενό το σχετικό κουτάκι) για να μπορούν να κάνουν τις όποιες διασταυρώσεις. Προφανώς, δεν τους το είχε πει κανείς να τον ρωτάνε. Αλλά είπαμε, η ηλεκτρονική διακυβέρνηση δεν είναι εύκολο πράγμα...


Αυτοί δεν ρωτάνε το ΑΦΜ και το αφήνουν κενό, επειδή δεν τους είπαν να ρωτάνε. Και πού νας πας στη Wind, όπου πήγα κάποια μέρα πριν από καιρό να τους κάνω αίτηση (που δεν την δέχονται τηλεφωνικά ούτε ηλεκτρονικά) για να βλέπω τον αναλυτικό λογαριασμό μου online. Η υπάλληλος συμπλήρωσε μόνη της την αίτησή μου, μάλλον επειδή πιστεύει ότι οι πελάτες της εταιρείας είναι αναλφάβητοι, και άφησε κενό το κουτάκι που έλεγε "Διεύθυνση email". Τη ρώτησα: "Δεν θα χρειαστείτε το email μου;" Και η απάντηση του ενός εκατομμυρίου ευρώ: "Α, συγγνώμη, έχετε email;" Σώπα, καλέ! Ούτε κομπιούτερ δεν έχω!


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 30, 2009)

Πάντως αν σας έρθει αυτό το αυτοκολλητάκι του ΟΑΕΕ που λέει να το κολλήσετε στο βιβλιάριο, μην το κολλήσετε. Σήμερα έκανα τον Κινέζο και πήγα από εκεί και έκανα με το πιο ηλίθιο ύφος του κόσμου την ηλίθια ερώτηση "Πού βάζουμε αυτό το αυτοκόλλητο;" Η απάντηση ήταν, "Μην κάνετε τίποτα τώρα, και ελάτε τον Ιανουάριο που θα βάλετε και γιατρούς να σας πούμε πώς θα γίνει".
Το "μην κάνετε τίποτα τώρα" δεν ήταν σε ύφος χαλαρό. Ήταν σε ύφος και τόνο "ΠΡΟΣ ΘΕΟΥ, ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ $%#*Α&% και βάλετε το αυτοκόλλητο τώρα".


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2009)

Ναι, ε; Γιατί εμένα ο υπάλληλος του ΟΑΕΕ το κοίταξε απορημένος και το πήρε και μου το κόλλησε αυτός.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 30, 2009)

Κοίτα, η δική μου ήταν κουκλάρα και είπα να μη φέρω πολλές αντιρρήσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2009)

Εμένα ο δικός μου ήταν χοντρός, φαλακρός και αγουροξυπνημένος. Όπως φαντάζεσαι, κι εγώ είπα να μη φέρω πολλές αντιρρήσεις


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 30, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Κοίτα, η δική μου ήταν κουκλάρα και είπα να μη φέρω πολλές αντιρρήσεις.





Palavra said:


> Εμένα ο δικός μου ήταν χοντρός, φαλακρός και αγουροξυπνημένος. Όπως φαντάζεσαι, κι εγώ είπα να μη φέρω πολλές αντιρρήσεις



Καταπληκτικό, ε;


----------



## Paliokoritso (Nov 12, 2012)

Απο που ακριβως απο το site του Υπ. Οικονομικων? Μπορεις να δωσεις url?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 12, 2012)

PALIOKORITSO said:


> Απο που ακριβως απο το site του Υπ. Οικονομικων? Μπορεις να δωσεις url?


Από πού ακριβώς ποιο πράγμα;  Είναι και τρία χρόνια παλιά η συζήτηση...


----------



## Paliokoritso (Nov 13, 2012)

Από πού ακριβώς απο το σαιτ του υπ.Οικονομικων μπορει κανεις να ωει το ΑΦΜ, καποιου ( οπως υποστηριζει η admin Zazoula) στο thread τηε στη σελιδα 2?


----------



## Earion (Nov 13, 2012)

Paliokoritso said:


> όπως υποστηρίζει η admin Zazoula) στο thread της στη σελίδα 2



*Η* Ζάζουλα; mg: Στο thread *της*;  Μα έχει κάτω από το όνομα σημαδάκι. Πρόσεξέ το.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2012)

Earion said:


> *Η* Ζάζουλα; mg: Στο thread *της*;  Μα έχει κάτω από το όνομα σημαδάκι. Πρόσεξέ το.



Αφού έχει τη θεά στην αβατάρα, σημαδάκια θα προσέχει ο κόσμος;


----------

